# Titan 440i continuously running



## dcarrco (May 28, 2012)

hey folks. i have a 5 year old Titan 440 sprayer that just runs now, and doesnt build up pressure. i tired joggling the bearing valve under the intake hose in case it was stuck but that didnt help. a friend said it needed new packings. it looks like item #639-916 from Home Depot is a kit for that. i thought i would ask first before i spent the $40. i have cleaned the prime valve, blown through and cleaned both the intake hose and the sprayer hose. i disaasembled the intake area down past the ball valve and just short of figuring out how to drop the piston assembly. any advice appreciated.

symptom is : put the intake into any liquid, switch on prime and prime. turn prime switch off dial up pressure. pump just runs continuously, if i pull the trigger very very weak pressure.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you ever repacked it?


----------



## dcarrco (May 28, 2012)

no i have never opened it up.. does that seem likely to be the problem?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

dcarrco said:


> no i have never opened it up.. does that seem likely to be the problem?


More than likely It needs to be repacked.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> More than likely It needs to be repacked.


Yes most likely. Could be a worn seat, or obstructed. Most likely a repack. If it's 4 years old from HD, and he's been using it, probably long overdue for a rebuild.


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

Id say hopefully just a repack. In most cases with titan 440's at least half the time we repair someones machine it needs a piston and packings... When you disassemble take a good look at the piston look for wear and hour glassing on the lower part. post some pics if youd like.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if it is a 440i he didi not buy it at Home Depot or Lowes. the packing kit for a 440i is Titan p/n 730-401. remove the suction tube and be sure that the inlet ball is not stuck or that there is no debris in it keeping it from sitting flush on the seat. then remove the foot valve and look up into the pump to check the ball in the piston rod. if both balls are free and moving chance are a repack is needed. you can also have a prime issue if the prime valve is clogged


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Dcarrco your using a sprayer and worried spending $40 on it to repack it might be a waste of money. Do you change the oil in your car? Penny wise and pound foolish?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------

